# Critter Nation single unit -- how to divide in two?



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys! So I currently have my two pairs of males in separate cages, but one cage is too big for just two rats and one is far too small (it's Goldilocks up in here!). I will be moving to a much smaller single bedroom apartment, and I just keep going around and around again on what to do about cages. 

A double unit Critter Nation seems like it'd be far too big, but a single seems manageable. However, I would need to separate it, and I'm terrible with spatial things. I know the rat calc. says 6 rats can fit in a single unit, but does dividing it seem reasonable? If you have the cage and were forced to divide it, how would you physically do it? Plexiglass? I'm not bad with my hands but I don't build things very often and don't have ANY carpentry background knowledge.

Any input would be welcome!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

6 Rats CANNOT fit into a single unit, Lol. I'd say the max that should be in a single unit is 3. Honestly, Dividing it will not give them a lot of space...
Also the way the single unit is made (1 shelf) would be unfair for one Rat. 
Are you having some kind of issues introducing your rats? Boys can be housed together.. 
I suggest getting the Double unit, and then blocking them off from each other. It's a better deal and there's plenty of room for your rats.

If I HAD to do the Single unit I'd say break up your current cage, measure the single unit cage, cut the wire that was in your old cage accordingly, and then add it into the
single unit. Kind of like taking a wall off your old cage and adding it into the new one. Not sure how you'd get it to stay.. But I'm sure you could think of something


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

4 is perfect for a single unit. 5 smaller rats at the max. I always recommend at least one less than cage calculators say. This is assuming by "two pairs" you mean you have 4 rats.

Cutting it in half down the middle would leave them with a space about 18 x 25 x 26. For comparison, the Martins R-680 is 30 x 18 x 24. Big enough, but awkward dimensions. You would also have to remove the stock shelf. It would work, but it would be like having two cages back to back instead of side by side. I think it's definitely doable  I would use a sheet of plexiglass cut to size with holes drilled in it and attached to the bars with zip ties or metal rings. You would only need to attach the top and back, and then one single attachment at the front bottom corner would keep it secure.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking at my big cage, it might be easier to divide it into two. (I have the Super Pet Extra Large Multi-Level with casters, it's pretty gigantic). I could do the suggestion of plexiglass with drilled holes, and each pair would have a giant cube. I want to give them as much space possible obviously without having several giant cages.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

WHat about wire mesh? Make a wood frame(or something else), & staple mesh into it. You could make this kind of divider...


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to add that you can buy an extra shelf from Ferret.com for around $15, install them both at the same level, and divide the cage that way. Works like a charm.


----------

